# I want to catch a redfish



## fishin bud (Apr 19, 2008)

im kinda new to the forum im 13 and i want to catch a red sumtin terrible me and my dad have been goin tryin to catch some but we havent caught nuttin except flounder sheepshead and baby specs so what are yall catching them on


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been catching tons of slot reds with gulps in the perdido area.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Throw your bait net and get some small 1 1/2" pinfish or use live Shrimp! They'll make you hold onto your rod for sure! Good Luck! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Try the grass flats in the sound. Use a topwater, gulp, spoon, or live bait in the early morning or late day. In a month or two, the flats are going to be on fire!


----------



## phuston (Apr 27, 2008)

Over by the EPA docks near Pensacola Beach you will have some luck. Using a sub surface miror lure or a top water in the morning will probably hook you up with one.


----------



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

This is my 13 yr old son's topic. He finally caught a legal size red. He just began saltwater fishing again as we just got another boat. Here's hiscatch. He caught his limit in Alabama using live shrimp and krocodile spoon and also released some. Thanks for everyone's advice.










Lucky Strike


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

live or dead shrimp.....pinfish....mullet.....bluefish.......you name it, they will eat it



find some structure in the bay or soak your line in the surf and you will eventually get one to knock



as far as artificials go, i'm not an expert like some of these other guys, but the gulp shrimp and mullet imitation soft baits have worked for me in the past



good luck!


----------

